# Styles of anthro art



## Irvingbat (Sep 21, 2013)

How many styles of anthro art are there?


----------



## zhuria (Sep 21, 2013)

As many as there are artists out there ^w^
Style is a personal thing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 21, 2013)

Irvingbat said:


> How many styles of anthro art are there?



I wouldn't worry about style. You need to start drawing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

Irvingbat said:


> How many styles of anthro art are there?



7.

Give or take.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 21, 2013)

It's not line anime fandom, where you're limited to a certain stylistic range.  To me, one of the great things about anthros is that you can draw them any way you like.  Your only limit is your own imagination.


----------



## Kiu (Sep 21, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> It's not line anime fandom, where you're limited to a certain stylistic range.  To me, one of the great things about anthros is that you can draw them any way you like.  Your only limit is your own imagination.



Actually you don't have to conform to any certain style in the anime fandom. Many people who draw fanart for the shows they like have very unique styles.
It's the same, whether it's fanart or original, human or anthro.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd say there's an infinite number ranging from classic surrealism to cartoony to abstract, as long as it's recognizable as animal-with-some-human-qualities art.  you can always come up with another style


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 21, 2013)

no one can say for certain how many styles there are. because every person has their own style and, well, there are a lot of people who do anthro art.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 21, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> It's not line anime fandom, where you're limited to a certain stylistic range.  To me, one of the great things about anthros is that you can draw them any way you like.  Your only limit is your own imagination.



Not necessarily because there have been realistic Japanese artists that would still be lumped into 'anime/manga' style even though Anime just means animation and Manga just means comics.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 21, 2013)

Kiu said:


> Actually you don't have to conform to any certain style in the anime fandom. Many people who draw fanart for the shows they like have very unique styles.
> It's the same, whether it's fanart or original, human or anthro.



There are certainly  subtle distinctions within it, which is why I said a range of styles, but it is limited, precisely because it is defined by a certain kind of style.  Most people agree that the style of Looney Toons isn't anime, nor is the classic superhero style, for example.  When it comes to anthro art, you can do anime, classical, or whatever you what.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Not necessarily because there have been realistic Japanese artists that would still be lumped into 'anime/manga' style even though Anime just means animation and Manga just means comics.



Hoshino Inobu springs to mind as a very realistic Japanese comic artist, and that is very true what you say about the true meanings of both words.  It's also true that the words have also come to mean a certain kind of style.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 21, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> Hoshino Inobu springs to mind as a very realistic Japanese comic artist, and that is very true what you say about the true meanings of both words.  It's also true that the words have also come to mean a certain kind of style.



I'm not gonna deny what people use anime and manga for. It's just that not all styles of anime/manga are BESM (Big Eyes, Small Mouth)


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm not gonna deny what people use anime and manga for. It's just that not all styles of anime/manga are BESM (Big Eyes, Small Mouth)


No argument there, which is why I was careful to say it was limited to a range of styles, rather than just one style in my first post.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 21, 2013)

As much as their is anything other subject. Just because your drawing/painting/whatever features fox people doesn't make it exempt.


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 9, 2013)

Drawing style is the same as personal style; you are yourself, therefore whatever you choose to draw or do is just an expression of yourself. ;0
There are definitely as many styles as there are artists, and they all vary! Do what you're most comfortable with~


----------



## PurryFurry (Oct 20, 2013)

Slightly over 7 billion.  That is the world's population as of this post...


----------

